# A little question



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, my brother broke his old PS2 controller, and he wanted to make it rumble, (the rumbler device on it's own that is) I was wondering how to do this in a safe manner. He didn't ask himself as he didn't have an account here.


----------



## ajax088 (Sep 18, 2010)

9v fire alarm battery?


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll try it, ty


----------

